# Flamingo 12/18



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Made it down to the park with Mike and Tim. The objective was to put them on their first reds. The redfish were aware and waving at us all across the flat. They were each able to achieve their goal. There's nothing like tailing redfish in crystal clear water.


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Way to go putting some good dudes on their first! Captain status!


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Dude is wearing some big ass glasses! Lol!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Dude is wearing some big ass glasses! Lol!!!



lol. Those are my Costa's.... Dude forgot his glasses in the truck.... He had a hard time seeing the fish. So I gave him my Costa's and used my spare Maui's. He just has a tiny head....lol


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great shots!!


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice jobs,Fish and nice rides for sure!


----------

